# 2012 HOPRA NATs



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

National Championship Classes
Vintage T-Jet • Amateur Super Stock • Pro Super Stock
Compression Molded Polymer Modified • Neo Modified • Unlimited

Support Races
HOPRA Spec Stock
Life-Like Challenge
AFX Mega-G Showdown

see the tracks here: http://www.hopra.net/2012Nationals.html


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

just saw this on the net....is it just racing or is there trading and selling going too?

Slotking...says fairport for location....is that Fairport Ohio?


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Geneva,

Yes, there will be selling there. I will be selling Mushrooms and Meth because everyone will need it to understand what Mike is talking about if you pit next to him-LOL!


----------

